# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تاریخ اخذ دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی

## AzerilA

سلام 
من سال هاش رو میدونم خسته نباشم  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی ماه و روزش رو نمیدونم 
 ماه و روز رو شانسی زدم مشکل پیش میاد ؟ زدم همون اواخر امتحانا چون مردودی نداشتم 
بعد این دیپلم های هر سال رو همشون رو توی یه روز میدن ؟یکی که تو سال من بدون تجدیدی قبول شده تاریخ دیپلمش با من یکیه؟

----------


## احسان0

> سلام 
> من سال هاش رو میدونم خسته نباشم 
> ولی ماه و روزش رو نمیدونم 
>  ماه و روز رو شانسی زدم مشکل پیش میاد ؟ زدم همون اواخر امتحانا چون مردودی نداشتم 
> بعد این دیپلم های هر سال رو همشون رو توی یه روز میدن ؟یکی که تو سال من بدون تجدیدی قبول شده تاریخ دیپلمش با من یکیه؟


والا منم مال پیش دانشگاهی دقیق نداشتم همینطوری زدم 
شما هم اگه نگرانی باید بری مدرسه

----------


## AzerilA

> والا منم مال پیش دانشگاهی دقیق نداشتم همینطوری زدم 
> شما هم اگه نگرانی باید بری مدرسه


نگران که اگه موردی نیست بیخیال بشم
اخه وقتی کد دانش اموزی و معدل و نمرات و سال هست ماه و روزش به چه دردی میخوره؟

----------


## AzerilA

یه طوری میشه که تو کنکور دادنم مشکل بشه؟
مثلا نتیجه من رو ندن یا تو کنکور اجازه شرکت ندند؟
همه چی درسته بجز ماه و روز دیپلم و پیش

----------


## احسان0

> یه طوری میشه که تو کنکور دادنم مشکل بشه؟
> مثلا نتیجه من رو ندن یا تو کنکور اجازه شرکت ندند؟
> همه چی درسته بجز ماه و روز دیپلم و پیش


اگه غلط بزنی دستگیرت میکنن 
چن سال از کنکور محروم میشی  و به عنوان متقلب میفرستنت زندان
امکان داره حبس ابد هم بخوری

----------


## MH.FA2343

ماه و روز رو گوشه پایین سمت راست! مدرکت زدن!

----------


## احسان0

> ماه و روز رو گوشه پایین سمت راست! مدرکت زدن!


نه مال من پیش دانشگاهی مدرک اصلی رو نگرفتم گواهی موقته تاریخ نداره ولی اصلی دیپلم داشت

----------


## AzerilA

> اگه غلط بزنی دستگیرت میکنن 
> چن سال از کنکور محروم میشی  و به عنوان متقلب میفرستنت زندان
> امکان داره حبس ابد هم بخوری


جدی دارم میپرسم  :Yahoo (19): 
احتمال مثال هایی که گفتم هست؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AzerilA

> ماه و روز رو گوشه پایین سمت راست! مدرکت زدن!


ندارم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## احسان0

> جدی دارم میپرسم 
> احتمال مثال هایی که گفتم هست؟


اره باور کن از احتمال دستگیری هست تا ابطال نتیجه کنکور

----------


## AzerilA

> اره باور کن از احتمال دستگیری هست تا ابطال نتیجه کنکور


فقط بخاطر ماه و روز مدرک دیپلم؟

----------


## احسان0

> فقط بخاطر ماه و روز مدرک دیپلم؟


اره پس چی مگه شوخیه باید شنبه اول وقت اقدام کنی و گرنه احتمال دستگیریت خیلی زیاده

----------


## amirhosein_gdz

داداش این چه حرفیه مگه جنگه



> اره باور کن از احتمال دستگیری هست تا ابطال نتیجه کنکور

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام 
> من سال هاش رو میدونم خسته نباشم 
> ولی ماه و روزش رو نمیدونم 
>  ماه و روز رو شانسی زدم مشکل پیش میاد ؟ زدم همون اواخر امتحانا چون مردودی نداشتم 
> بعد این دیپلم های هر سال رو همشون رو توی یه روز میدن ؟یکی که تو سال من بدون تجدیدی قبول شده تاریخ دیپلمش با من یکیه؟


 این روز و ماه دیگه خیلی مسخرس!
توی سایت دیپ کد و حتی توی گواهی موقت دیپلم و پیش، فقط سال رو زدن!
احتمالا باید همون 31 خرداد رو بزنیم!

----------


## Amirhossein10

من فکر میکردم تو گواهی موقت نوشن ولی نیستش ، خاب از کجا باید تاریخ دقیقش رو بفهمی؟؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

من ک تاریخ روزی ک کارنامه اولیم اومد زدم -_- 
ایسگا کردن مارو ایناعم -_-

----------


## Churchill

این دو تاریخ باید هر دو 30 ام آخر هر ماهی که مدرکتو گرفتی وارد کنی اگه خرداد گرفتی میشه 30 خرداد اگه دی گرفتی میشه 30 دی

----------


## احسان0

> این دو تاریخ باید هر دو 30 ام آخر هر ماهی که مدرکتو گرفتی وارد کنی اگه خرداد گرفتی میشه 30 خرداد اگه دی گرفتی میشه 30 دی


اقا هر چی بزنی اخرش تو ثبت نام نهای سال رو میزنه خودش پس مهم نی

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> این دو تاریخ باید هر دو 30 ام آخر هر ماهی که مدرکتو گرفتی وارد کنی اگه خرداد گرفتی میشه 30 خرداد اگه دی گرفتی میشه 30 دی


منم نظرم همینه، باید 31 خرداد رو بزنیم

----------


## mmr

عاپ

----------

